
Pool game in HTML5 - lolizbak
http://agent8ball.com/
======
travisglines
Seems like a cool game. I clicked around and found something much more
interesting ... the blog post they wrote about making it:

[http://nerdplusart.com/creating-an-
html5-game?utm_source=fee...](http://nerdplusart.com/creating-an-
html5-game?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nerdplusart+%28nerdplusart.com%29)

------
MatthewPhillips
Fantastic.

